# Tivo Screws Up New Channel Line Up



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Since Verizon FIOS activated their new channel line-up in my area, I have not been receiving some channels I should get, including ABC-HD and CBS-HD. I've spent almost three hours (in total) on the phone with Verizon tech support until I finally got somebody able to figure out what was happeening:

Tivo is not following all FIOS' new channel assignments. 
Example: CBS-HD is listed as channel 503. Instead Tivo put it on 511. ABC-HD is listed as channel 506. Tivo put it on 514. 

Verizon told me this happened in other markets, too. They said it two or three weeks for Tivo to straighten it out. In the meantime, the Tivo program guide showed the "misplaced" channels where they were supposed to be - not where they really were.

Thanks, again, Tivo!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

How many threads do we need about lineups?

If you rerun guided setup with a SJersey zip (I used 08055), you'll get a usable lineup.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Emacee said:


> Since Verizon FIOS activated their new channel line-up in my area, I have not been receiving some channels I should get, including ABC-HD and CBS-HD. I've spent almost three hours (in total) on the phone with Verizon tech support until I finally got somebody able to figure out what was happeening:
> 
> Tivo is not following all FIOS' new channel assignments.
> Example: CBS-HD is listed as channel 503. Instead Tivo put it on 511. ABC-HD is listed as channel 506. Tivo put it on 514.
> ...


Instead of b!tching about it here, it would have taken far few keystrokes and been far more effective to simply go to tivo.com and submitting a lineup issue report. Jeeze...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Did Verizon say when they notified Tribune media, who supplies the guide data? Some lead time is needed for the data to work its way through the system.

If instead Verizon was like, yah we made the change and it took the other companies like 3 weeks to figure out we made it - then that speaks to a different source of your problem.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Emacee said:


> Since Verizon FIOS activated their new channel line-up in my area, I have not been receiving some channels I should get,...
> 
> Verizon told me this happened in other markets, too. They said it two or three weeks for Tivo to straighten it out.
> 
> Thanks, again, Tivo!


Ever consider the notion that this is a Verizon problem? Verizon changes their lineup and Tivo users across the country are having lineup problems. Meanwhile other cable providers continue to change their lineups on a routine basis without any interruption of service to their Tivo using customers.

Based on some of your other posts, your line of thought really doesn't surprise me. Is it really necessary to start 3 threads on the same topic? Why is it you are still here again? You obviously are not happy with your Tivo as you've mentioned in other threads. Ebay the Tivo, get your Verizon DVR and spare us all your drama.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

A Tivo Kool-Aid drinker heard from: 

Verizon provided over a month's public notice of the line-up change. How much advance notice does Tribune Media need? As of now, they are still showing the old line-up (and tomorrow makes one week since it went into effect).

I paid upfront for the box. The subscription fee is for the program listings. Is it too much to expect accurate and up to date listings? I like the product concept. I like the box (hardware and software). Tivo needs to get Tribune Media's butt in gear on the listings.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Emacee said:


> Verizon provided over a month's public notice of the line-up change. How much advance notice does Tribune Media need? As of now, they are still showing the old line-up (and tomorrow makes one week since it went into effect).


This problem could be Verizon, Tribune or Tivo, none of us know whoes fault it is. That Verizon posted the lineup change on their website a month ago, or a year ago is irrelevant. The only thing that matters is whether Verizon notified Tribune about the lineup change through official channels with sufficient time that Tribune could make the change. None of us know if this happened.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Emacee said:


> A Tivo Kool-Aid drinker heard from:
> 
> Verizon provided over a month's public notice of the line-up change. How much advance notice does Tribune Media need? As of now, they are still showing the old line-up (and tomorrow makes one week since it went into effect).
> 
> I paid upfront for the box. The subscription fee is for the program listings. Is it too much to expect accurate and up to date listings? I like the product concept. I like the box (hardware and software). Tivo needs to get Tribune Media's butt in gear on the listings.


Nice. Resort to name calling when you can't address my questions. What exactly was so Kool-Aidish about my post? Like SeanC said, if Verizon doesn't notify Tribune, how are they supposed to know of the change? Just surf the net all day looking for lineup changes in each market for each provider across the country? That doesn't seem too efficient. The fact that this is happening to FIOS customers across various markets and not to Comcast, Cablevision, Time Warner, etc. customers indicates a problem on Verizon's end. I've had Tivo for 4 years with 2 different cable providers who have switched lineups during that time and I never had the problem that many FIOS customers are having. I'm not absolving Tivo of all culpability here but to say it's only Tivo's fault and Verizon is not an offending party...you're right, someone here is drinking the Kool-Aid but it certainly isn't of the Tivo variety.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, to be fair to the complainers, there is no question that this is a recurring issue between Verizon, Tribune, and Tivo.

I think the magnitude of the change, almost every channel moving to a new number, and the addition of many channels is unprecedented. 

Usually when lineup issues come up with Comcast or Time Warner, the issue is about one or 2 channels missing or moved, not hundreds.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Same problem happened here today. I tried rerunning Guided Setup, and it was a wasted 40 minutes. I wish there was a way to know if the lineup will be fixed ahead of time before I go through that whole process. Now I'm stuck setting up a bunch of manual recordings until this is eventually fixed.

Shame on Tivo. When I heard about this happening in other markets a couple months ago, I figured surely by the time it came to my market they would have solved the problem.

Disappointed...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Emacee said:


> A Tivo Kool-Aid drinker heard from:
> 
> Verizon provided over a month's public notice of the line-up change. How much advance notice does Tribune Media need? As of now, they are still showing the old line-up (and tomorrow makes one week since it went into effect).
> 
> I paid upfront for the box. The subscription fee is for the program listings. Is it too much to expect accurate and up to date listings? I like the product concept. I like the box (hardware and software). Tivo needs to get Tribune Media's butt in gear on the listings.


If you paid ahead of time for heating oil for your home, and the local company got stiffed by their provider, do you blame the local company, or the people who failed to deliver to the local company?

If Verizon didn't notify Tribune, that's Verizon's fault.

Apparently they don't care if their subscribers know where to tune for their favorite programs if they use an online TV Guide or similar tool.

TiVo has to get its info from SOMEWHERE. If TiVo did it all on its own, do you really think this would solve the problem? Then it would be TiVo who hadn't been told, and it'd STILL be Verizon's fault for not telling them.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

gastrof said:


> If you paid ahead of time for heating oil for your home, and the local company got stiffed by their provider, do you blame the local company, or the people who failed to deliver to the local company?
> 
> If Verizon didn't notify Tribune, that's Verizon's fault.
> 
> ...


I pay Tivo for my service. It's therefore Tivo's responsibility. Verizon is a MAJOR provider. I would forgive them the first time this happened. But it's happening time and time again across the country. They need to do whatever is necessary to provide reliable service. That's what I'm paying for.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

My switch is to happen next week (DC Metro). I certainly hope there's no issues.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Emacee said:


> The subscription fee is for the program listings.


Well, it's also for the software updates.

BTW, have you filled out the incorrect lineup form at 
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html
??

(found via going to tivo.com, searching for lineup in the support area)


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, I submitted a lineup note at TiVo.com for the DC Fios switch next week. Maybe they'll be proactive and I'll have no issues!



> This is a preemptive heads up that Verizon Fios is updating its lineup on 9/22 for DC Metro area, as there have been issues with VZ/TiVo/Tribune and changing Fios lineups reported on TiVo forums.
> 
> The new Fios Metro DC lineup effective 9/22/2008 may be found at this link: http://www22.verizon.com/nroneretai...c-415f-a52e-2023cf49aabd/0/wash_clu_92208.pdf


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

wdave said:


> I pay Tivo for my service. It's therefore Tivo's responsibility. Verizon is a MAJOR provider. I would forgive them the first time this happened. But it's happening time and time again across the country. They need to do whatever is necessary to provide reliable service. That's what I'm paying for.


Granted, in the example of the oil company, they'd still owe you oil you paid for. The point is, tho', that it's not THEM who messed up. It's the service they were depending on. Likewise, TiVo can't give you listings Verizon hasn't given Tribune. Where would TiVo get info from if not from the service provider?


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I run a custom installation company in the DC area. Imagine the phone calls I get when something like this happens. All of my clients hit channel icons on Crestron touch screens to change channels. I have one client that is having his wife leave town next week as her Tivo is used ALL DAY. AA county changed over Tuesday night. I had to have Verizon hit the cable cards just to get the channels to display, now the guide is the issue. Day two no change from Tivo and I have run the guided setup several times.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Maybe Verizon didn't notify Tribune Media in advance, and those of you pointed this out are right: They should have done so. However, I recall various people on this board (me included) who made a point to emailing Tivo and Tribune Media when Verizon first gave the exact dates for introduction of the new line-ups in each market. And Verizon started rolling-out the new line-up in late June, so Tribune Media should have known _something _was going on.

As others have said, we pay Tivo for program listings. Tivo pays Tribune Media for program listings. Tribune Media is in the business of selling program listings. So even if Verizon did not provide the kind of notice here they should have, providing accurate listings is Tribune Media's business and it is their job to stay on top of things.

In an earlier post, another user suggested I temporarily provide a South Jersey zip code and use those FIOS listings (which Tribune Media has updated and which are the same as the SE PA listings). Tribune Media got the new channel numbers into the data base but they got some of them wrong: The show channels Verizon carries in some other markets but not here. They also show PBS DT as PBS DT3 and PBS DT3 as PBS DT. I reported that five days ago and no response (or correction) yet.

Bottom line: We pay for accurate listings and we are not getting what we pay for. Since Tivo is the end provider, they are responsible.

I hope somebody at Tivo is reading this and paying attention.

PS: Yes, part of the service fee is for software upgrades. I don't see how recent upgrades have made Tivo work better or added value to the basic service. I can do without the games, Rhapsody, photo storage, and Amazon videos. I can see how Tivo might view them as an opportunity for additional revenue but that's to their benefit - not mine. Early versions showed big improvements over the one before but the later ones don't.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

Emacee said:


> Bottom line: We pay for accurate listings and we are not getting what we pay for. Since Tivo is the end provider, they are responsible.


TiVo is not the end provider for the guide. Tribune Media is.

Now if Tribune Media is not doing a good job TiVo should fire them and hire someone else. I would think with the technology being what it is for so long that this is not likely to happen.

Is the guide on the web for FIOS updated? You may want to send that link to TiVo or Tribune Media if it is. That may help fix the issue. If it's not updated that may be part of the problem.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rckstrang said:


> TiVo is not the end provider for the guide. Tribune Media is.
> 
> Now if Tribune Media is not doing a good job TiVo should fire them and hire someone else. I would think with the technology being what it is for so long that this is not likely to happen.


there is not someone to readily switch too. That is TiVo inc's problem - they have no real threat to pull service and instead have to rely on Tribune coming through with the chnages. The most TiVo can do right now is track issues and ping Tribune frequently for what they are doing to get things correct.

oh and perhaps post here to let those suffering from bad guide data know what the status is.


----------



## jeffpiep (Apr 15, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Did Verizon say when they notified Tribune media, who supplies the guide data? Some lead time is needed for the data to work its way through the system.
> 
> If instead Verizon was like, yah we made the change and it took the other companies like 3 weeks to figure out we made it - then that speaks to a different source of your problem.


Just like Verizon to screw over Tivo users to get more to switch to the VZ DVR. VZ did not even send out a paper channel guide, as they've done over the past two years since they've been in our area.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Well, to be fair to the complainers, there is no question that this is a recurring issue between Verizon, Tribune, and Tivo.
> 
> I think the magnitude of the change, almost every channel moving to a new number, and the addition of many channels is unprecedented.
> 
> Usually when lineup issues come up with Comcast or Time Warner, the issue is about one or 2 channels missing or moved, not hundreds.


Quite true. I've never seen a change of this magnitude in the 8 years I've had Tivo.



dslunceford said:


> Well, I submitted a lineup note at TiVo.com for the DC Fios switch next week. Maybe they'll be proactive and I'll have no issues!


I submitted much the same note to Tivo 10 days before my area was scheduled to switch. Got back an email asking me which channels were changing, despite my including the new/old lineups in links.



jeffpiep said:


> Just like Verizon to screw over Tivo users to get more to switch to the VZ DVR. VZ did not even send out a paper channel guide, as they've done over the past two years since they've been in our area.


I doubt Verizon is deliberately trying to screw over Tivo users, most of their employees don't even know what Tivo is. I did get a message from Verizon saying the lineup was changing, and it had a link to where the new lineups were posted in PDF format. The date that the message provided was wrong, and the correct date was on their website.


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

From my personal experience, emailing Tribune accomplishes nothing whatsoever. They do not seem to care about anything. However one email to TiVoStephen had my lineup problem fixed within a week.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

mec1991 said:


> From my personal experience, emailing Tribune accomplishes nothing whatsoever. They do not seem to care about anything. However one email to TiVoStephen had my lineup problem fixed within a week.


You could be correct. Maybe it was just a coincidence that two days after I contacted them about a line up change it got fixed. I reported it 7 business days prior to TiVo so it's hard to say.

From their web site:

Send general comments to [email protected]. Please keep e-mails short, concise, and to the point; and make the "Subject:" lines relevant. We will try to answer e-mails in a timely manner, but at times we get overwhelmed and may take longer to respond. Feedback is not handled over the weekends.

You hereby grant to Zap2it.com, Tribune and their respective affiliates worldwide, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, non-exclusive right and license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display any message posted in the Community Areas and/or any e-mail sent by you to Tribune (in whole or in part) and/or to incorporate it in other works in any form, media or technology now known or later developed.

_*If you wish to report a cable or satellite lineup discrepancy: please fill-in the "Subject:" line as "Lineup Discrepancy," and include the following information or your request will not be processed:* 
Cable System Name (please copy exactly from our list of providers) 
Specific Description of Problem (channels missing or incorrect, program data incorrect, date/time of specific occurrence, etc.) 
Provider Phone Number 
Provider Service (cable, satellite) 
Apartment or Hotel Complex Name (if applicable) 
City 
State or Province (and country if outside of the United States) 
Zip or Postal Code_

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/zap-feedback,0,6935396.story


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Day 3 still a complete mess. My kids are driveing me crazy as all of their seasion passes are messed up.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

homecontrol1 said:


> Day 3 still a complete mess. My kids are driveing me crazy as all of their seasion passes are messed up.


You might want to give TiVo a call if you haven't already. When the Philly lineup was messed up (due to Verizon's delay in reporting to Tribune), the TiVo personnel on the phone gave me a workaround similar to what Gregor suggested up-thread, which was to suggest a zip code with a lineup that was very similar (though not identical). That carried me until the lineup for my zip code was properly updated a few days later.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

For the record, SE PA has the new line-up, although some errors remain.

I would be curious to know if Verizon's own DVR's are having these same problems.

Apparently Tribune Media now has a monopoly on program listings. TV Guide doesn't do it anymore. The fine print in any newspaper I've seen credits Tribune Media. So does My Yahoo! and other online listings. I doubt if there is any where else Tivo can go, which means - all the more - Tivo needs to be proactive in holding Tribune Media's feet to the fire. And both of them need to pay more attention to customers who try to tell them what's going on.


----------



## MsRoboto (Oct 12, 2003)

Verizon's DVR's are not having the problem. I have one. It did mess up a couple of series recordings but I was able to flip them to the right channel and they are fine. Some of them transferred fine some did not.


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I spent some time on the phone with Tivo tech support today. They informed me that there was only one other posting about the Anne Arundel/ Howard County lineup. I finally convinced the tech to go to Verizons web site and look up the new lineup. They claim that their process is 5 business days for any changes. I posted a complaint for AA county as well as the pending DC Metro area. One other interesting item is that they claim that they are using a web site call zip2it as their reference.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Emacee said:


> I doubt if there is any where else Tivo can go, which means - all the more - Tivo needs to be proactive in holding Tribune Media's feet to the fire.


and how would you suggest TiVo hold those feet to the fire? What threat or course of action could TiVo take that would make Tribune more responsive?

We do not know what is being done. I would hope there is daily dialogue with TiVo escalating up the management chain if they think someone at Tribune is not doing their job but at some point of daily dialogue you just waste the persons time better spent fixing things.

It may well be that Tribune is simply overwhelmed and start many of their internal meetings with we have never done change of this size before and the systems and processes are not scaling to make it happen on time.

What then?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

homecontrol1 said:


> One other interesting item is that they claim that they are using a web site call zip2it as their reference.


the site is www.zap2it.com that shows the guides as tribune sees them. What is there should match what is on your TiVo DVR - or else it is TiVo in the error.

Otherwise Tribune is not making the needed changes.

I think the best course of action for TiVo customers affected directly by this is indeed to call in and make sure you get a case number. Then call in periodically after that to keep letting TiVo know.

That way you get on the daily trouble report and the more cases opened the bigger the problem becomes to TiVo.

The other scenario is possible that TiVo has not been contacting Tribune about this, thinking it isolated and not aware that Verizon is changing lineups at this magnitude.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> and how would you suggest TiVo hold those feet to the fire? What threat or course of action could TiVo take that would make Tribune more responsive?


Money talks .


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey lets face it; we are paying Tivo for their service. We pay them for a UI that is more intuitive than the local cable companys box. It is their responsibility as the recipient of our money to insure that their service in not interrupted. They are dropping the ball on this big time. We dont pay our monthly fee to Tribune or anyone else. Tivo gets the money. 

My betting is that there will be exactly the same issues with the upcoming conversions in Delaware, Central N.J. Northern Texas, and Southern California.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> Money talks .


sure, perhaps contractually TiVo could stop payment until Tribune provides the correct service, but then again maybe the contract does not allow for that and in any case TiVo can not say we will just use this other guide service and stop paying you.

If it was my TiVo DVR and I paid Monthly I would certainly be asking TiVo for a credit.

PS - TiVo does not have the ball - Tribune does - TiVo is most likely yelling at Tribune to throw the ball their way  No excuse for bad TiVo experience - just the reality of how the service works.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> sure, perhaps contractually TiVo could stop payment until Tribune provides the correct service, but then again maybe the contract does not allow for that and in any case TiVo can not say we will just use this other guide service and stop paying you.
> 
> If it was my TiVo DVR and I paid Monthly I would certainly be asking TiVo for a credit.
> 
> PS - TiVo does not have the ball - Tribune does - TiVo is most likely yelling at Tribune to throw the ball their way No excuse for bad TiVo experience - just the reality of how the service works.


Were I in TiVo's place, I'd have the contract terms written such that if Tribune fails to uphold their end of the bargain, I would have a recourse to withhold and/or reduce payment until the situation is rectified.

And yes, I agree that those users whose TiVos are failing to record properly because of bad schedule data should be calling tivo and asking for credit.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> Were I in TiVo's place, I'd have the contract terms written such that if Tribune fails to uphold their end of the bargain, I would have a recourse to withhold and/or reduce payment until the situation is rectified..


assuming that during the last contract negotiation Tribune did not say - here is the contract - take it or find some other way to deliver guide data


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

homecontrol1 said:


> I spent some time on the phone with Tivo tech support today. They informed me that there was only one other posting about the Anne Arundel/ Howard County lineup. I finally convinced the tech to go to Verizons web site and look up the new lineup. They claim that their process is 5 business days for any changes. I posted a complaint for AA county as well as the pending DC Metro area. One other interesting item is that they claim that they are using a web site call zip2it as their reference.


Funny, they told me the same thing when I called yesterday. 

By now, whether Verizon is providing sufficient notice or not, TiVo has to be very aware of these lineup changes and when they are planned. They need to show some initiative, put their customers first, and get this resolved before it continues to repeat in other regions.

IMO, TiVo/Tribune and Verizon appear to be in a pissing match with their customers stuck in the middle-

Verizon: "We dislike that some customers use cable cards and TiVos instead of our wonderful DVR. I bet if we provide official notice of the lineup change too late for TiVo to update their DVRs then their customers will get upset and switch to our DVR."

TiVo: "We see what Verizon's trying to do here, but thanks to some forward-thinking customers we were made aware of these lineup changes well in advance (no thanks to Verizon). Despite that, we want our customers to blame Verizon for this service disruption because they purposely withheld notice of their lineup change until the last minute and want us to look like the bad guys."
</conspiracy theory>

I think both sides are to blame, and hope they can learn to work together so this is avoided in the remaining regions.

On a side note, how hard is it to input a lineup change? Five business days?!? Give me a break! If something like this takes more than a few hours during normal business hours when your customers have provided you the entire lineup then something is seriously wrong.

Day three of our Tivos being nearly useless and counting...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> sure, perhaps contractually TiVo could stop payment until Tribune provides the correct service, but then again maybe the contract does not allow for that and in any case TiVo can not say we will just use this other guide service and stop paying you.
> 
> If it was my TiVo DVR and I paid Monthly I would certainly be asking TiVo for a credit.
> 
> PS - TiVo does not have the ball - Tribune does - TiVo is most likely yelling at Tribune to throw the ball their way  No excuse for bad TiVo experience - just the reality of how the service works.


Most certainly TiVo has the ball - regardless of where they try to pass it. TiVo service depends on Tribune to work - yes. That's their decision.

But that should be of no concern to the user who contracts with TiVo for his service. We users pay TiVo and it is incumbent on TiVo to make sure that the service we pay for is provided. Customers shouldn't need to contact Tribune at all. They should be relying on the company to which they pay their subscription to provide the service they are paying for.

If that means TiVo should be sending a squad to Tribune to get them to do their job then so be it. Whatever it takes.


----------



## MD Tivo Guy (Jun 13, 2002)

I just got the new channel lineup/guide information on my series 2 Tivo. My Series 3 is updating now! Connect to Tivo and everything should be updated!

Now I have to update my season passes, favorite channels, etc.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

MD Tivo Guy said:


> I just got the new channel lineup/guide information on my series 2 Tivo. My Series 3 is updating now! Connect to Tivo and everything should be updated!
> 
> Now I have to update my season passes, favorite channels, etc.


Unless the station ID changes you need to do nothing with Season Passes. If WABCDT changed to WABCHD it would be an issue. Otherwise your SPs will migrate just fine. Check you To Do list just to be sure but it will be fine.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

MD Tivo Guy said:


> I just got the new channel lineup/guide information on my series 2 Tivo. My Series 3 is updating now! Connect to Tivo and everything should be updated!
> 
> Now I have to update my season passes, favorite channels, etc.


Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## MD Tivo Guy (Jun 13, 2002)

rocko said:


> Unless the station ID changes you need to do nothing with Season Passes. If WABCDT changed to WABCHD it would be an issue. Otherwise your SPs will migrate just fine. Check you To Do list just to be sure but it will be fine.


You're correct on the season passes. Now I am having a problem with deleting channels (the channel list). I can't get the channels to stay unchecked. Anyone have any idea on this? By the way, I have an antenna and Fios.

Update...Looks like the problem has worked itself out. The Tivo was probably indexing still.


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

So I dont know what their excuse is now as www.zap2it.com now has the correct lineup. Tribune owns that web site.

Soooooooooooo. Tivo folks get off your ass and fix the situation.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

In the past I have had excellent responses from zap2it.com when I reported channel number and program guide/sub-channel number discrepancies. My last encounter with them was 3-4 years ago. Perhaps things have changed.


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Guide back total down time 4 Days!


----------



## Polar33 (Sep 8, 2006)

ZildjianB said:


> Verizon: "We dislike that some customers use cable cards and TiVos instead of our wonderful DVR. I bet if we provide official notice of the lineup change too late for TiVo to update their DVRs then their customers will get upset and switch to our DVR."


You know...that _may_ have been the case early on, but last week SoCal's updated lineup was forced out to the TiVos weeks ahead of schedule, and despite the problems it caused it does show that Verizon has sent out the updated lineup for at least that market. Granted there's no way to know for sure about the other markets, but since SoCal is last on the update list, I find it less plausible that the problems currently being experienced are due to Verizon.

It could be either Tribune or TiVo that is at fault, maybe all the changes are just too much for them to handle all at once. We may never know who is truly to blame. One thing is for sure though, TiVo's customer service response to what is a MAJOR issue has been horrible.


----------



## krbagman (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey gang, I realize the "I paid for the service thing" and the inconvenience or frustration when things don't work as expected but.........it's only TV.

I'm in Huntington Beach, CA and things were hosed last weekend but now all is good. No emails to Tivo, posts, freakin' out, etc....

Don't mean to minimize everyone's point. Just suggesting everyone should relax a little. I've had Tivo for close to 4 years and this was the only time it went south and things cleared up quick. I wish all my other "services" were as efficient.

Peace. <><


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

No freaking out on the internet? Blasphemy!


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

gotta love comcast. last week a boatload of my season passes changed because of supposed lineup changes - switching them to QAM so i had to redo. problem was, the changes hadn't actually taken place yet.

it took 5 calls to comcast to get someone who knew what was going on. local HD channels are changing, available QAM only, and changing to network stations further away. but - they have yet to roll it out in my area.

so - comcast switches it all back in 4 days - i redo all those SPs and wait for the next comcast event.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Switch happened today and TiVo is recording wrong channels/has wrong lineup for Wash DC Metro Fios.

I'm redoing guided setup on one of my boxes now to see if it will pull in the corrrect lineup.

Edit: nope, redoing GS had no effect...

This is premiere week for a number of shows and the network HD channels have moved. Will not be happy if this isn't fixed ASAP


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

It will take 4 days for the update.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

dslunceford said:


> Switch happened today and TiVo is recording wrong channels/has wrong lineup for Wash DC Metro Fios.
> 
> I'm redoing guided setup on one of my boxes now to see if it will pull in the corrrect lineup.
> 
> ...


Be prepared to set up manual recordings for the next few days.

I've already set up manual recordings for Heroes, Terminator, and HIMYM, for tonight on 504, 505, and 509 respectively.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This is also a good time to have OTA as a backup.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Martin Tupper said:


> Be prepared to set up manual recordings for the next few days.
> 
> I've already set up manual recordings for Heroes, Terminator, and HIMYM, for tonight on 504, 505, and 509 respectively.


yeah, but I shouldn't have to do this, especially when they were given a heads up.

Depending on how long it takes, the kids shows will simply run out before long with incorrect recordings (they have SPs/WLs set up to record all, and are shows that run multiple episodes each day)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

For Washington Metro users, someone on DSLReports suggested changing your zip to Columbia MD -- 21044. They were realigned last week and are now reportedly up-to-date; they have the same channels as us, plus Baltimore locals, which we can ignore. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to hold off on changing the zip code. Just hope Tivo updates soon!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> For Washington Metro users, someone on DSLReports suggested changing your zip to Columbia MD -- 21044. They were realigned last week and are now reportedly up-to-date; they have the same channels as us, plus Baltimore locals, which we can ignore. I haven't tried it yet.


Well, while that's a PITA, it beats setting up a bunch of manuals, thanks.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> For Washington Metro users, someone on DSLReports suggested changing your zip to Columbia MD -- 21044. They were realigned last week and are now reportedly up-to-date; they have the same channels as us, plus Baltimore locals, which we can ignore. I haven't tried it yet.


I have the same lineup as Columbia (Howard County Fios), and can at least report that the lineup is correct now. It was fixed on Saturday morning.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wdave said:


> It was fixed on Saturday morning.


How long was it broken?


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> For Washington Metro users, someone on DSLReports suggested changing your zip to Columbia MD -- 21044. They were realigned last week and are now reportedly up-to-date; they have the same channels as us, plus Baltimore locals, which we can ignore. I haven't tried it yet.





wmcbrine said:


> How long was it broken?


Wednesday through Friday


----------



## ivotborg (Dec 21, 2003)

It's happened to me today. I went through guided setup, but Tivo still has the wrong channels. From reading previous posts I gather that I need to cancel our scheduled recordings for this week and set them up manually against the new channel numbers.

This is weird - normally Tivo notifies ME when a channel lineup change occurs. What gives?


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> This is also a good time to have OTA as a backup.


Or realize that it is JUST TV... Go for a walk, go have a beer with friends, go to a ball game...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JohnBrowning said:


> Or realize that it is JUST TV... Go for a walk, go have a beer with friends, go to a ball game...


Absolutely. That's what TiVo is for - to allow you not to have to be there when your favorite shows are on. So rely on your TiVo to record... oops...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've "moved" our S3's to Columbia. It's missing DC 20 and 50, and the PEGs are all messed up, but I can live with that for now. My S2 (test TiVo) will stay in Laurel.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

dslunceford said:


> Well, I submitted a lineup note at TiVo.com for the DC Fios switch next week. Maybe they'll be proactive and I'll have no issues!


I have the same issue as well.. I am trying to change my zip to Columbia and work out the issues.

However..... there is no FIOS listed for Columbia.. just RCN cable....... Grrr.. giving it a shot...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I assure you, Fios is listed several times for Columbia (zip 21044) -- Washington Metro, Anne Arundel/Howard, and Baltimore, IIRC. You want Anne Arundel/Howard.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

I ran out of time 

My shows are starting.. I'll see if I can try after 11pm.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## andrewket (Jan 27, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> Switch happened today and TiVo is recording wrong channels/has wrong lineup for Wash DC Metro Fios.
> 
> I'm redoing guided setup on one of my boxes now to see if it will pull in the corrrect lineup.
> 
> ...


I missed Heroes and How I met your mother because of this. Why on earth would Verizon do the channel realignment on the first day of the new season? <sigh>

A


----------



## ivotborg (Dec 21, 2003)

"Why on earth would Verizon do the channel realignment on the first day of the new season?"

Because they want you to pay for their DVR.


----------



## Binkish (Nov 11, 2000)

Having read through this thread, I'm not convinced this is all Verizon's fault. Several have reported to TiVo that this change was going to happen, yet here I sit in DC without the proper channels. Yes, I can do the Columbia zip fix, but I shouldn't have to. TiVo knew this was going to happen -- and had messed it up at least twice in the last month. So they do it again? Incompetence. 

I've been with TiVo since series 1 (hacked) and ran beta's for them on the early software releases. They used to be all over this stuff and I'm shocked to find that what I experienced this week was experience by others on the 17th, and 12th. 

I do pay TiVo for this service and that makes it their job to get it right.

Lets hope they fix this quicker than the 3-4 days everyone else has reported.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Binkish said:


> Having read through this thread, I'm not convinced this is all Verizon's fault.


I don't know if it's ALL Verizon's fault, but they certainly are a BIG part of it. They promised a line-up change for my area for August 2008. They did it on September 11th. They sent me a line-up announcement pamphlet through the mail on September 10th THAT WAS WRONG. They didn't update their website with the proper line-up until September 15th, 4 days AFTER they updated their own lineup.

If Verizon is unable to send me announcement mailings that are correct or update the PDFs on their website to reflect the actual state of their channels, I'm having a hard time blaming TiVo (or Tribune, for that matter) for their problems in tracing the actual lineup details.


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I changed my setup last night and everything seemed to work out ok!

I will be watching my passes over the next couple of days just to be sure..

I screwed up the zip code the first time. (oops)

I will wait until its all worked out for my zip code and switch it back.

I was impressed that Tivo seemed to adjust the season passes and upcoming recordings to the "new" channels


----------



## Kboteler (Jan 15, 2008)

For all of us in Loudoun County...I was just getting ready to run the guided setup as many of you have done. About an hour ago I forced a connection to the TIVO service. All of my channels are updated!!!! I only missed half of Heroes because of this crap! Do you know if I will need to redo my season passes???

THANK YOU to all of you who helped!!!!


----------



## weggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks.. I will try when I get home and confirm...

Thanks for the update..


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

The updated guide is up in Falls Church


----------



## ivotborg (Dec 21, 2003)

[Edit] After forcing a connection and then waiting a bit, my Tivo channels are now in synch with FIOS. But I never did hear back from Tivo support.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Binkish said:


> Having read through this thread, I'm not convinced this is all Verizon's fault. Several have reported to TiVo that this change was going to happen, yet here I sit in DC without the proper channels.


AFAIK, Tribune will not generally make any changes without verification from the provider. So no matter how many people report it to TiVo, Tribune (or TiVo, I'm not sure how their contract works), has to get in contact with the local guide data representative. I suspect the way Verizon has setup their organization, this communication is not very well setup between them and Tribune.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

My understanding is VZ didn't submit to Tribune until day of change, so I put blame squarely on their end in this instance.

Kudos to Tribune and TiVo for fixing this so quickly (I guess I need to go back and redo GS on all of my machines now...)


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

dslunceford said:


> Kudos to Tribune and TiVo for fixing this so quickly (I guess I need to go back and redo GS on all of my machines now...)


Don't need to redo GS. Go to the Channel List and hit 'Enter' (or whatever it says to do at the bottom of the screen). That just redoes the channel lineup part of GS.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

wdave said:


> Don't need to redo GS. Go to the Channel List and hit 'Enter' (or whatever it says to do at the bottom of the screen). That just redoes the channel lineup part of GS.


I don't think so, I redid GS to the Howard County Fios zip on all the boxes; think I need to redo it back to select DC Metro Fios, no?


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Keep your eye on www.zap2it.com. Tivo will not update with correct information until the web site does. It took 4 days in AA county. You can use any AA or Howard County zip code until the update happens.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

homecontrol1 said:


> Keep your eye on www.zap2it.com. Tivo will not update with correct information until the web site does. It took 4 days in AA county. You can use any AA or Howard County zip code until the update happens.


The DC Metro Fios lineup is updated. Took a day/day-and-a-half


----------



## passatdream (Nov 15, 2005)

'Nuff Said:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...atures/VerizonFIOSupdatingchannellineups.html


----------



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

Verizon switched their TV lineup in the Dallas area last night. I got up, ran guided setup, and was squared away with all the new channels within a hour.

I want to thank TiVo, Tribune, and Verizon for making this massive change so painless.


----------



## kaegey (Jul 17, 2005)

SeanC said:


> Well, to be fair to the complainers, there is no question that this is a recurring issue between Verizon, Tribune, and Tivo.
> 
> I think the magnitude of the change, almost every channel moving to a new number, and the addition of many channels is unprecedented.
> 
> Usually when lineup issues come up with Comcast or Time Warner, the issue is about one or 2 channels missing or moved, not hundreds.


And Comcast /TIVO users; 3rd year in a 4. When the channels move around in June it takes until spring for TIvo to catch up!


----------

